# Standard Autopilot removes Auto Lane Change feature



## Wisch (Sep 17, 2018)

Just got the standard non "E" Autopilot turned on today after the software update to 2019.5.15. Testing it out this evening I noticed that the ability to initiate a lane change with the turn signals has been removed.

The blue lines stay a solid blue and never go dashed to show the possibility of a successful lane change, the car just keeps driving along with the turn signal on until you steer and cancel autopilot and drop back to TACC. If I signal in TACC mode, the (grey) lines go dashed to show me it is safe to change lanes.

The user manual still shows auto lane change as a sub-feature of Auto Steer, but the manual also shows Summon and Auto Park, so taking that with a grain of salt.

Just want to confirm my experience and give a heads up to anyone else contemplating the $2k purchase before the price goes up.


----------



## StarModel3 (Dec 27, 2018)

Does anyone know when the price is going to go up?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

StarModel3 said:


> Does anyone know when the price is going to go up?


monday is what Elon mentioned in a twitter reply


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

This coming Monday according to Elon's tweet responding to a Twitter users direct question yesterday.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Was it confirmed that software upgrade (AP/FSD) are going up or just the vehicle prices?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SMITTY said:


> Was it confirmed that software upgrade (AP/FSD) are going up or just the vehicle prices?


The upgrades


----------



## SingleTrackMinded (Jul 15, 2018)

Both (all but the Model 3 standard)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105329293788209154


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wisch said:


> Just got the standard non "E" Autopilot turned on today after the software update to 2019.5.15. Testing it out this evening I noticed that the ability to initiate a lane change with the turn signals has been removed.


My understanding was that only Enhanced Autopilot ever had that ability. Did the early (non-enhanced) Autopilot-equipped Model S have that ability?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> My understanding was that only Enhanced Autopilot ever had that ability. Did the early (non-enhanced) Autopilot-equipped Model S have that ability?


No. This didn't start until AP2.5 cars and EAP


----------



## John Rea (Jun 19, 2017)

FYI if you buy FSD now you will get a free AP 3.0 upgrade. I am going to pull the trigger.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Wisch said:


> Just got the standard non "E" Autopilot turned on today after the software update to 2019.5.15. Testing it out this evening I noticed that the ability to initiate a lane change with the turn signals has been removed.
> 
> The blue lines stay a solid blue and never go dashed to show the possibility of a successful lane change, the car just keeps driving along with the turn signal on until you steer and cancel autopilot and drop back to TACC. If I signal in TACC mode, the (grey) lines go dashed to show me it is safe to change lanes.
> 
> ...


Many pages of discussion (confirming lack of ALC in AP) from this page #43 forward: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-fsd-orders-official-discussion.11517/page-43

Auto Lane Change was never being advertised as part of the new AP feature set as it's now part of the FSD options.

Also the Model 3 manual via my account is the Dec. 2018 version which has not been updated yet, so it only details the previous EAP package and not our current AP/FSD options.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> My understanding was that only Enhanced Autopilot ever had that ability. Did the early (non-enhanced) Autopilot-equipped Model S have that ability?


Yes, my 12/14 Red Dragon had those. I would refer to those as 'semi-'auto lane change though as you had to give the steering wheel a little nudge for the car to actually change lane. Yet more than half the time, it's not much different more than half the time in my AP2.5 equipped Midnight S≡R≡NITY from 08/18.... it's clearly NOT NoA, hence my impatience for that to be activated and approved for use here!!

So for me, the absence of ALC in AP is not a given at this point...


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Sooo just had an interesting message pop up on my screen this morning....

I was in AP w/ Auto Steer active and I was exiting soon and since I know that a full signal disables AS, I signaled Right, AS disabled, but then I got the message, "*Auto Lane Change Unavailable*".

I've never seen that before since my upgrade to AP a few weeks ago, could it be a possible package revision in the works?

Had unsubscribe from related threads so haven't seen anyone else mention it. Anybody?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

NJturtlePower said:


> Sooo just had an interesting message pop up on my screen this morning....
> 
> I was in AP w/ Auto Steer active and I was exiting soon and since I know that a full signal disables AS, I signaled Right, AS disabled, but then I got the message, "*Auto Lane Change Unavailable*".
> 
> I've never seen that before since my upgrade to AP a few weeks ago, could it be a possible package revision? Had unsubscribe from related threads so haven't seen anyone else mention it. Anybody?


others have reported this message before in areas that autosteer is iffy. So likely something in that stretch of road the AP computer wasn't comfortable with and the error message popped up even though not possible in non EAP/FSD AP (is calling it just "AP" clear?). 
or with your new AP iteration, you hit just the right sequence of events for the message to come up. Or they are going to add turn signal lane changes back in to non EAP/FSD AP


----------



## BryantNCSU (Mar 30, 2019)

I just got my M3 this past week and just got a chance to test AP out last night for first time. I blame myself for not asking the question but I was always under the impression that regular AP would have auto lane change function. To me that is a basic function of AP and should not be FSD bc it takes driver interaction. Plus IMO if you remove auto steer it takes away practicality of AP. If you are on the highway for a trip with any distance you will have to merge into another lane for slower or faster vehicles. Not many times are you going to remain in same lane the entire time and in order to do this now you have to disable AP and then then re-enable once you have changed lanes and this would be annoying and takes away the whole point of having AP by reducing the stress of driving longer distances. I’m surprised more people aren’t complaining about this. $3k is a waste and not worth the money just to have the vehicle maintain its lane. Tesla needs to change this!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

BryantNCSU said:


> $3k is a waste and not worth the money just to have the vehicle maintain its lane. Tesla needs to change this!


Well good thing "we/I" only paid $2k then. 

Really not a deal breaker IMO...your hands are already at or near the wheel, you signal which disables AS (keeps you in TACC) you change lanes, and two taps later you're AP cruising.

Besides that it was always clearly listed in the AP description that ALC was not included.


----------



## BryantNCSU (Mar 30, 2019)

NJturtlePower said:


> Well good thing "we/I" only paid $2k then.


So now I'm curious...how did you get AP for only $2k?

I will admit that I noticed the part about it saying "within its lane" after the fact but it seems to me that auto lane change is a pretty cool feature that you would highlight in FSD and they don't really mention it which is a little strange. I just feel like for $3k that it's reasonable to still have that function.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

BryantNCSU said:


> So now I'm curious...how did you get AP for only $2k?
> 
> I will admit that I noticed the part about it saying "within its lane" after the fact but it seems to me that auto lane change is a pretty cool feature that you would highlight in FSD and they don't really mention it which is a little strange. I just feel like for $3k that it's reasonable to still have that function.


During the early March AP/FSD sale the pricing of AP @ $2K) and FSD @ $3K was available to those WITHOUT EAP/FSD who had either taken delivery OR ordered before the start of 2019.

Those who had EAP already could get FSD for $2k...it was a bit of a circus depending on what you had, when you got it, etc...lots of crying and complaining for sure, but in the end a steal for some. 

My Example: 

June 2018 Order Time Pricing: $4k EAP / $3k FSD = $7k Total
After Delivery Pricing: $5k EAP / $4k FSD = $9k Total
March Super Sale Pricing: $2k AP / $3k FSD = $5k Total (Purchased AP Upgrade) 
Current FSD Pricing for Me: $7k (That's a BIG Nope!) 
Full 60+ page thread about all that here: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...lot-and-fsd-orders-official-discussion.11517/


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Bumping this thread. 

I'm going from a M3 with EAP to a Model 3 with just "Basic" Autopilot. I will definitely miss Auto Lane Change, no matter how clunky it has been in the past. 

What's the smoothest method for changing lanes? I know that at times when my auto lane change has been disabled because of sun, doing manual lane changes while AutoSteer is active results in kind of a "jerk" when the car "lets go" of steering and lets you take over. Is there a smoother way to disengage to make the lane change? 

Thanks all.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

My memory is fuzzy as haven’t driven in a bit but I believe when you put your blinker on the auto steer disengages.


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Nom said:


> My memory is fuzzy as haven't driven in a bit but I believe when you put your blinker on the auto steer disengages.


Yes and no.

In my experience only when the system deems it safe (no other car present) will it disengage the lane keeping assist (TACC is still active) and you can then manually change lanes.

A caveat to this is when I'm indicating to leave a freeway, the lane keeping assist doesn't disengage until it has seen the exit ramp even when there is a clear hard shoulder present. It knows not to use that lane and doesn't disengage until the ramp is close, which i find fascinating and something overlooked by a lot of people.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Nom said:


> My memory is fuzzy as haven't driven in a bit but I believe when you put your blinker on the auto steer disengages.


ok, so I got the new car and can report that the car does not disengage auto steer when you put the blinker on. However it is very, and I mean very easy to disengage auto steer when the blinker is on. It's very natural to change lanes. Only issue is re-starting auto steer. Every. Single. Time. You. Change. Lanes

bong-bing


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> ok, so I got the new car and can report that the car does not disengage auto steer when you put the blinker on. However it is very, and I mean very easy to disengage auto steer when the blinker is on. It's very natural to change lanes. Only issue is re-starting auto steer. Every. Single. Time. You. Change. Lanes
> 
> bong-bing


Ok, finally did tests and yes ... I finally noticed that:
-If no blinker is on you need to apply some real torque, not a lot, but noticeable, to the wheel to takeover from auto steer and change lanes.
- If blinker is on, it is seems like auto steer is not on when you turn the wheel to change lanes, you really don't feel the back torque much at all. I think this gave me the impression it was off as I no longer felt that back torque.

That said, auto steer doesn't turn off just by the blinker ... so I was wrong above. But I appreciate the accommodation they have made.

Thanks @Needsdecaf, made me pay closer attention!


----------



## dreitz (Oct 22, 2018)

any chance this will ever be added back to basic AP maybe when street driving FSD features are released and it is feature complete? would love to not have to disengage and reengage every time i want to change lanes.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

dreitz said:


> any chance this will ever be added back to basic AP maybe when street driving FSD features are released and it is feature complete? would love to not have to disengage and reengage every time i want to change lanes.


I'm usually the one arguing that some features from FSD will eventually shift to AP, but much as I would like this feature, I doubt it will ever be shifted over.

The ones I expect to eventually appear in AP are features which make TACC safer...for example, stopping at red lights (but not starting up again). Once FSD stops reliably at red lights (it doesn't yet--it stops unreliably at all lights), then when someone on TACC who doesn't have FSD blows through a red light and causes an accident there's a lawsuit waiting to happen. Yes, I know that AP is supposed to be monitored, and that's fine for now, but once firmware that could have prevented the accident exists in the car but just wasn't turned on because someone didn't pay we've got a 737 MAX situation. We're _not_ there yet, because the FSD stopping at lights itself still requires (lots of) monitoring. But once FSD hits L3, I think the stopping features (but not the starting ones) will need to be added to AP as well.

But that's not what you asked. I think the lane changes won't ever be added to AP, but will stay in FSD only.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

dreitz said:


> any chance this will ever be added back to basic AP maybe when street driving FSD features are released and it is feature complete? would love to not have to disengage and reengage every time i want to change lanes.


I reached out to Tesla and asked this question and received a response from the local people saying "It's part of FSD, buy it if you want it".

I even told them I'd be willing to pay a few grand for a newer version of "Enhanced Auto Pilot". They didn't address that.


----------

